

Programmatically comparing programming fonts - Adrock
http://1overn.com/2011/01/26/comparing-programming-font-pairs/

======
Adrock
I'd really appreciate any suggestions for additional fonts to include in my
explorations. Also, any ideas for visualizations you'd like to see are
welcomed!

